# Need custom build ATO reservoir



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if there is a local shop in Vancouver that could build custom ATO reservoir for me.

I have very limited space in my cabinet beside my sump , I could fit W 11cm x L 42cm x H 50cm ATO reservoir.

I was not able to find any water container that fits there ,I have checked Amazon, Home depot , Home sense no luck.

I'm looking for custom glass or acrylic , or just a plastic 5 gallon container that fits in that space.

Really appreciate your help and input.

If you can build that for me please let me know how much is going to cost me.

Thanks,
Arash


----------

